# I am sorry to leave, but I can't stay anymore



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

This was a great forum for me, yes I say it "was", past tense, I've learned ALL here from my beginnings and made some nice friends all great people, much respect, but now turned unpleasant sharing or commenting on some "sensible" topics, it's difficult to stay calm and polite when there is "chorus" of stupid criticism fueling arguments about so such insignificant and non sense issues, on pair is definitely a shame mods taking part in this "circus" adding fuel and then shutting down threads, in my opinion this is not ethic and unfair, my best regards to the immense majority good people here, I am afraid I am in the "wrong" place giving my current interests in the PFS and would not like to lend myself for eventual bullying ...

Bye

Arturo


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

Good bye my friend.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

So sad to see you leave. I always love your videos. Take care sir.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

I find this very sad 

Good bye Arturo


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Exactly the same sentiment here Sir, a true gentleman of our sport, in the most humble way possible.

Most sorry to see you go Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh man. This sucks. I wish there was something I could do to change your mind. I'll miss you sir. :wave:


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

I have always respected your comments, and your intelligent mind.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

i am very sorry to see another member go


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry to see you go Arturo. I want everyone to love slingshots and talk about them. When a slingshooter leaves the forum it's not a happy day for me. Continue shooting and building and above all have fun and be safe. Stop in and say hello once and awhile. Never let negativity on others part interfere with your own enjoyment of anything.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Sr. Arturo,
Me hace un gran lastima que usted se va. Yo aprendi mucho de sus videos y de como usted se comporto con la jente con quien no estabas de aquerdo. Eres muy gentil y tienes una mente que yo respeto muchisimo. Yo se que no nos conocemos por mucho tiempo pero me vas hacer falta. Tu presencia se va notar quando no estas aqui ya. Que pasas el futuro muy bien y lo disfrutas adonde vas.

Con respeto,
Anglelos
(Smilingfury)


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my ...

I'm really sad, Arturo. Please, reflect well on your decision. But in the end, if you indeed leave this forum, you have my fullest comprehension and support.

It's not good to see a member depart, but two in the same day gives food for thought...

Everybody knows that I'm a huge fan of your slingshot exploits and, as far as I can tell, your are a very intelligent and honourable man.

I wish everything good in your life. And surely, we going to talk once more and, who knows, do a trade or two.

Goodbye, my friend...

Q


----------



## Bob at Draco (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't gooooooooo Arturito. The ignore button is your friend. It allows you to not know what the "A" holes are even saying. Come back and do it, you will be happy, happy, happy again.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it should be called your a a55hat shutup button :twocents: ,but it does work people if someone is messing with you in this place that should be a place of peace for the true lovers of this sport use the ignore feature on one or all of them,we have to deal with stress in our lifes it should not be stressful on here it's not right  :...:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I always hate to see people leave with bad feelings. You can always step back for awhile and step back in when it feels right. Tomorrow is a new day. Good luck and I wish you the best in your decision.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am very sorry to see you go, Arturo. I join with others in asking you to give it a while to re-think. You are always welcome here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Arturo, I'm not understanding why you feel you have to leave. There is plenty of room here for every type of shooting. But if you feel you need to take a break, then do so, but don't leave for good. Step back, take a rest, then come back so you can teach some of us (ME) how to shoot the full butterfly style that you do so well.

In case that you do not return, then it has been an honor shooting and competing with and against you.

Take care

Todd


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that Arturo. I believe you have good reasons for that decision, but I ask you, like many members here, to re-think about your it and please remain in the SSF. I think you are a great asset to the forum, a very good member and person as well, and you still can do a lot for us. If there is something wrong here it's not leaving that things can change. Just my point of view mate....but stay.

All the best,

Bob


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nooooo! Arturito, i am very sad to see you go man! 

I hope you come back or re-think your decision to leave...

Take care, my friend.

SMS


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to see you go, Art. I think of you everytime I stuff my PFS into my pocket, thinking how you have the balls to shoot that dang thing full butterfly.

Hope to see you back soon.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry to see you go sir. I did not get to meet you but, Hope to see you at a comp sometime ;-)


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Arturito said:


> This was a great forum for me, yes I say it "was", past tense, I've learned ALL here from my beginnings and made some nice friends all great people, much respect, but now turned unpleasant sharing or commenting on some "sensible" topics, it's difficult to stay calm and polite when there is "chorus" of stupid criticism fueling arguments about so such insignificant and non sense issues, on pair is definitely a shame mods taking part in this "circus" adding fuel and then shutting down threads, in my opinion this is not ethic and unfair, my best regards to the immense majority good people here, I am afraid I am in the "wrong" place giving my current interests in the PFS and would not like to lend myself for eventual bullying ...
> 
> Bye
> Arturo


I was (am) at the same point as you are. For the same reasons as you are.
I had my pointer already on the "resign" button.
I stepped back like others suggested.
Sometimes to take a break can be helpful.
I wish you all the best!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Arturo,
I understand your reasons for leaving. I hope I can find you in another virtual playground!  I love watching you shoot your PFS! Sending PM hope you are around long enough to receive it?

Warm Regards
Randy


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm so sad to hear you're leaving us, Arturito. I've learned a lot about shooting butterfly from your videos. I will surely miss you. I don't want to say goodbye, for one day you might decide to return.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

A few of us I think are in a similar boat and s#-t, I haven't even been here that long. Sorry to hear you are going man.

Clever Moniker


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

It would be a matter of great regret that you should leave. Would you consider staying a while to see whether problems may be resolved ?


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I wish you all the best my friend!

Surely there are more reasons to stay than to leave.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

senor arturito- there are two sides to every story.

take a break and come back next year.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Arturo

Look at all the support you have. You can't leave now!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Sometimes the honorable thing to do is avoid the fight..a sign of the gentleman and professional. You will surely be missed. Jim


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

HI Arturo I have not been on the forum that long so I don't know what as happened for you to want to leave but I do know you will be missed by a lot here I love watching your vids they are great you are a good friend and you have lots of good friends here that want you to say so please stay


----------



## Katman (Jun 14, 2013)

You are a man of loyalty and honor. I respect your decision and may I say with certainty no one can take your place.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Instead of leaving ... maybe take a break? Come back in a few weeks. I do not think I have seen any of your videos. Now I must find them,


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I dont like to hear this Arturito,

but when you have good reasons, do this what is good for you !!

all the best mr.teh :wave:


----------

